# Facundo Milán!



## Chrissonero (10 Ottobre 2017)

Facundo Nahuel Milán Osorio, attaccante mancino uruguaiano di 179 cm classe 2001 in forza nel Defensor Sporting, ragazzino di 16 anni che domenica sera nel suo debutto in prima squadra in solo 30 minuti ha segnato una doppieta decisiva contro l'Colonia partita finita 2 a 1 per l'Defensor, più di 120 reti e 10 hat trick in solo due stagione nel campionato primavera, sempre come capitano della sua squadra, più di 50 reti nella sua nazionale u-16, in questo momento considerato in patria come l'più grande talento del calcio uruguaiano grazie a rendimento e numeri da assoluto fenomeno.. nel suo repertorio c'è tanta velocità, personalità, potenza, inteligenza in area e sopratutto una tecnica sopraffina che gli permette di fare la differenza negli ultimi metri del campo.

Ciao Mirabe....


----------

